# عايز معلومات مفسره عن عمليه تخريم الصاج piercing process



## the_nuts_escaper (18 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
عايز اعرف ازاي احسب عدد البلانكات blank اللي ممكن تخرجللي من شرايح الصاج . عايز المعادلات الخاصه بالموضوع ده لو امكن


----------



## فتوح (18 مايو 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

للأسف لم أفهم طلبك

هل محتاج حسابات التخريم كأحمال؟

أم عندك coil ومحتاج تحسب عدد البلانكات.

لو أمكن توضح وبمثال وإن شاء الله يصلك الطلب


----------



## waleed fahmy (20 يونيو 2009)

اخي الكريم انا عايز اعرف لوا انا مثلا عندي صاج طوله 1 متر وعرضه 2 متر هاقدر اخد منه كام بلنكه قطرها 20 سم مثلا فيه معادلات تقدر تحسبللي ده وكمان انا عايز كتب في تصميم الاسطمبات الخاصه بتشكيل الصاج شكرا جزيلا واسف علي تأخير الرد


----------



## haytham adel (22 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
حسابيا ممكن تأخد من الللوك اللي أبعاده 1 م*2م عدد 5*10=50 بلانكة دائرية قطرها 20 سم و يمكن خروج ذلك علي مكن التخريم ال CNC البنش برس، و يمكن أيضا علي مكبس و لكن في حالة المكبس لازم يكون عرض فرش المكبس أكبر من 1 متر و عمقه أكثر من 20 سم علي أن يكون حمله كافي لإخراج 5 بلانكات في الضربة.
و أوقع طريقه لحساب الفضلات من التشغيل و تقليل ال scrap هو استخدام برنامج مثل الأوتوكاد و رسم اللوح عليه و بداخله الأشكال المطلوب إنتاجها و من ذلك يتبين العدد الفعلي و نسبة الscrap.


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (11 ديسمبر 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------

